# 2017



## Deleted 8566 (17. August 2016)

So, die Eurobike naht und ein paar Teaser gibt es schon.

Beim Flare wird es ein Flare EVO Pro geben, mit netter Santa Cruz Lackierung und SRAM Ausstattung.
Beim Strike wird es in Folge dessen vermutlich auch EVO Modelle geben, ein Photo davon gibt es mit Fox Fahrwerk und relativ niedrigem Gewicht.
Dass das neue Enduro kommt, ist klar. Ob es wie der Prototyp aussehen wird?
Und ob es auch noch ein All Mountain Bike geben wird?

Habe mein Reign nun komplett fertig gefahren. Wird Zeit für etwas neues.


----------



## Dschlenz (20. August 2016)

Ja am meisten gespannt bin ich auf das neue Enduro (und auf seinen Namen ☺)

Über die neue Evolutionsstufe vom Strike hab ich gerade in der Rider gelesen, 15,3 kg mit good old Metall !!

Eines schönen Tages fahr ich auch wieder mal zur Eurobike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. August 2016)

Die Teilnahme an den Testtagen in Brixen haben sie ja leider abgesagt.

Es hieß letztes Jahr, dass die Geo beim Enduro schon fix sei. 400er Kettenstreben, 420 mm Reach und 64º Lenkwinkel. 
Spannend wird es beim Sitzrohr, das ja unterbrochen ist. Könnte mit dem Verstellbereich der Sattelstütze teilweise eng werden. Der Dämpfer ist womöglich auch nur schwer zugänglich. Mal sehen, wie das alles gelöst ist.
Und wo die Preise zu liegen kommen.


----------



## Simon Katsch (21. August 2016)

ja ich bin auch gespannt.
Hab mich letztes Jahr "bequatschen" lassen ein Magix zu zu legen....geiles Gefährt


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. August 2016)

Beim Magix ist für mich leider das Sitzrohr zu lang. Sonst wär's schon ein cooles Bike. Ziemlich unterschätzt.


----------



## slayer80 (22. August 2016)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Beim Magix ist für mich leider das Sitzrohr zu lang. Sonst wär's schon ein cooles Bike. Ziemlich unterschätzt.



Das Sitzrohr vom Magix in M ist 457 mm lang, das neue Enduro in M hat 3 cm weniger Sitzrohr und dafür einen Zentimeter mehr Reach (plus Tretlager 2 cm Tiefer und Lenkwinkel 1.5 Grad flacher). 
Kettenstreben sind übrigens 440, nicht 400. Hast Dich weiter oben vertippt.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. August 2016)

Ja, natürlich vertippt. 440 mm und das ist in meinen Augen zumindest für mich perfekt. Giant zb wurde beim Reign kürzer. Darum fahre ich keines. Wenn ich das nun richtig überschlagen habe, müsste der Radstand dann irgendwo bei 1.200 mm liegen. Das wäre dann genau das, was ich suche. Derzeit habe ich 1.166 mm Radstand und Kettenstreben/Radstand ist damit 1/2,66. Bei eurem Enduro müsste es dann 1/2,72 sein, was schon näher am DH Bike dran ist. Derzeit habe ich noch bissl zu viel Druck am Vorderrad. habe ab und an sehr komische, aber äußerst unangenehme Abgänge über das Vorderrad. Das liegt vielleicht daran. 
Jedenfalls finde ich es sehr gut, dass mal jemand mal flache Lenkwinkel baut, anstatt den Reach ins unermessliche zu treiben. Wenn da ne Deville rein kommt, die ja angeblich nur 41 mm offset hat, sind das 126 mm Nachlauf. Das ist schon satt. Würde aber genau ein Abbild meiner Fox 34 sein, die ebenfalls als 26" Gabel 41 mm offset hat. Ich werde dann einfach ein 650B Casting verbauen.

Andererseits - war unlängst auf dem brutalsten unserer Hometrails. Den hat es heuer komplett ausgewaschen. Besteht nur mehr aus Felsen und Wurzeln. Hab dann am Ende nachgemessen. Vorne habe ich 110 mm von 160 mm Federweg ausgenutzt, hinten 120 mm von 150 mm. Druckstufe is a bitch.  
Wozu also 170 mm besorgen.  

Aber den Radstand will ich!


----------



## Muellbeutel (22. August 2016)

Bin auch gespannt auf das neue Enduro. Geo klingt passend, der Hinterbau funktioniert auch. Wenn die Lagerung ähnlich robust ausgelegt ist wie am strike (zmd mein RIP hat mich überzeugt ) bin ich dabei.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. August 2016)

Dann fehlt nur mehr ein 29er Trailbike, um das trendy Produktportfolio zu komplettieren. 

Hier mal das Strike EVO.

http://prime-mountainbiking.de/das-neue-solid-strike-evo-2017-pid9982


----------



## Premium_Biker (23. August 2016)

Boah! Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Shimano Schaltung und dann ist es perfekt! Besser geht dann gar nicht mehr!
Haben will


----------



## Deleted 8566 (24. August 2016)

Wobei die 15,30 kg ein wenig geschummelt sind. 

Super Gravity Karkassen fahre ich am Enduro, aber nicht am DH Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunscht (1. September 2016)

Hey, hat jemand schon neue Infos zum Enduro? Auf dem Solid Video der diesjährigen Eurobike wird es nicht einmal erwähnt.


----------



## Simon Katsch (1. September 2016)

hab ich mich auch schon gefragt.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. September 2016)

Angeblich wurde das auf Frühling 2017 verschoben. Das entspräche einer Verzögerung von einem Jahr; ist schon krass, gerade auch, weil es letztes Jahr hieß, dass der Prototyp quasi fertig sei.
Wenigstens ein Rendering könnten sie zeigen und die Verzögerung begründen.


----------



## Dschlenz (2. September 2016)

Hey Kunscht, du schreibst 


Kunscht schrieb:


> Auf dem Solid Video der diesjährigen Eurobike



Welches Video denn ?? Kannste den Link mal hier rein stellen? Ichbstell mich wohl doof an, hab aber kein Video gesehen.


----------



## Kunscht (2. September 2016)

Hey, 
ich war heute auf der Eurobike, leider konnte mir keiner am Solidstand eine Auskunft geben über das Enduro, weil der Ingenieur des Rahmens nicht da war. Ein bisschen enttäuschend wie ich fand.



Hier ist das Video


----------



## Dschlenz (3. September 2016)

Danke für das Video !
Die (R)rvolution vom Strike ist sau cool geworden. Es schaut deutlich schlanker aus als mein BlackStar.
Ja paar Infos zum neuen Enduro wären cool gewesen, aber sie werden sich schon was dabei gedacht haben. Fakt ist hakt dass die Eurobike für jeden Aussteller leider wirklich ULTRA STRESSIG ist und man als Endkunde den Stress oft nicht mal wahrnimmt. Daher mal chapeau an alle Aussteller die trotz 1.000.000 "dummer" Fragen immernoch höflich bleiben und uns alles x mal erklären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (3. September 2016)

Der Ingenieur trainiert grad in Val di Sole, glaub ich.


----------



## ChrisXdPro (3. September 2016)

Warum auch immer das Enduro noch nicht fertig ist, sei mal so dahin gestellt, das wissen nur die Solid-Jungs/ und -Mädels. Warum der Ingenieur nicht auf der Eurobike ist wurde schon richtig genannt, der Matse ist in Val di Sole, Masters DH-WM. Und so wie man(n) ihn kennt hat die kleine (R)evolution am Strike wesentlich mehr Priorität als ein Enduro. Also immer schön ruhig bleiben und erstmal schön mit dem Strike gscheid Fahren gehen!


----------



## Deleted 8566 (4. September 2016)

Ja ja, Downhill über alles.


----------



## slayer80 (11. September 2016)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Angeblich wurde das auf Frühling 2017 verschoben. Das entspräche einer Verzögerung von einem Jahr; ist schon krass, gerade auch, weil es letztes Jahr hieß, dass der Prototyp quasi fertig sei.
> Wenigstens ein Rendering könnten sie zeigen und die Verzögerung begründen.



N Rendering könnte ich Euch schon reinstellen, aber da würde ich glaube Kopf und Kragen riskieren :-D
Der Prototyp auf der Eurobike letztes Jahr funktioniert perfekt - ich bin damit auch schon auf einer DH-Strecke runter, und die Karre geht den Berg runter wie ein DH-Bike, nur dass man viel weniger Kraft benötigt. Zur besseren Kraftübertragung bergauf haben wir den Sitzwinkel ein Grad steiler gemacht und das Sitzrohr um einen cm nach vorn verschoben.

Der Hauptgrund für das Redesign ist jedoch Folgendes: Ich empfand die Optik als nicht sonderlich aufgeräumt, das ist nun geändert. Es sieht nun sehr clean aus, speziell um den Dämpfer herum. 
Dann habt Ihr sicher mitbekommen daß es demnächst metrische Dämpfermaße, alterntive Aufnahmen und insgesamt überarbeitete Dämpfertechnologien geben wird. Wir wollen natürlich kein neues Bike auf den Markt werfen, das mit veralteten Standards daher kommt. Im Zuge dessen wurde die Ratio-Curve noch etwas optimiert, sprich: auf die Charakteristik des Luftdämpfers angepasst. Die Entwicklungsarbeit hierzu haben wir weitgehend auf unserem DH-Rad geleistet... evtl. hab Ihr gesehen, dass diese Saison verschiedene untere Links im Einsatz waren. Wenn wir einen neuen Rahmen heraus bringen, dann hat dieser Hand und Fuß und ist zu 100% perfekt. 

Ihr solltet auch nie vergessen, dass für die Serienfertigung eines Premium-Rahmens nochmals etliche Monate ins Land gehen. 

Val di Sole (Masters-WM) war übrigens pervers geil, nur leider war ich im Finallauf 3 Minuten langsamer als im Seedingrun... hatte einen massiven Crash auf die Lunge / den Solar Plexus und konnte eine Weile nicht mehr atmen, als ich dann weiter gefahren bin, hatte ich beim nächsten Stepdown eine Ladung Sand in die Augen (Kontaktlinsen) bekommen, die bei dem Crash unbemerkt unter meine Goggle kam und durch den Sprung dann fliegen gingen -> hab nix mehr gesehen.


----------



## Simon Katsch (11. September 2016)

DANKE für die Infos und gute Besserung!
Bin sehr gespannt was Solid die nächste Zeit so für uns bereit hält


----------



## slayer80 (11. September 2016)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Super Gravity Karkassen fahre ich am Enduro, aber nicht am DH Bike.



Wenn ich Schwalbe fahre, fahre ich Super Gravity Karkassen am DH-Bike. Unser UCI-Team fährt durchweg Super-Gravity-Karkassen. Die ist voll DH-taglich, und falls Ihr tubeless fahrt, ist die um einiges leichter aufzupumpen als die DH-Karkasse.


----------



## slayer80 (11. September 2016)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> DANKE für die Infos und gute Besserung!
> Bin sehr gespannt was Solid die nächste Zeit so für uns bereit hält


Danke, mir geht es wieder gut, war nur eine Rippenprellung. 
Hatte übrigens den Serien-2017er-Strike-Evo-Rahmen in Val di Sole im Einsatz, und bemerkenswert ist, dass der sich wirklich anders fährt - spritziger und direkter irgendwie.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. September 2016)

Puh... ich hab mit SG null Probleme am Enduro... aber dass das selbst im Weltcup funktioniert... krass... mit Procore oder ohne? Reifenluftdruck 2 bar?

Ja, das mit den Metric Dämpfern habe ich schon vermutet. 
Den Bereich um's Tretlager fand ich auch nicht gut. Gab wohl auch Probleme mit der Dämpfer Zugänglichkeit.
Propain schafft bei einem ähnlichen Design auch eine aufgeräumte Optik.

Val di Sole ist schon geil. Dort hat auch ein Strike Rahmen das zeitliche gesegnet. Der erste, den ich bisher gesehen habe.

Matthias, du stürzt zu oft. 
Hab mich vor ein paar Wochen auf die Rippen gelegt. Unglaublich, wie das einen über Wochen behindert.

Wenn's so weiter geht, machen die Enduros auf manchen Strecken den DH Bikes Konkurrenz. Jared Graves in Maritzburg...


----------



## slayer80 (12. September 2016)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Puh... ich hab mit SG null Probleme am Enduro... aber dass das selbst im Weltcup funktioniert... krass... mit Procore oder ohne? Reifenluftdruck 2 bar?



Kein Procore, einfach tubeless, vorn 1.6 bar, hinten 1.8 bis 1.9 bar. So bin ich es auch in val di Sole gefahren. Wenn ich Schläuche fahre, hab ich vorn 1.8 und hinten 2 bar drin - mach ich aber nur als Notlösung. Super Gravity ist n potenter DH-Reifen... auch wenn man ihn falten kann, glaub mir.


----------

